
Adobe PhoneGap 3.0 Released - jchrisa
http://phonegap.com/blog/2013/07/19/adobe-phonegap-3.0-released/
======
jchrisa
What's new? The big one is splitting PhoneGap into a bunch of plugins, so you
can ship just the code you need and nothing more. This also means components
can be revised without waiting for a PhoneGap / Cordova release.

